# FTP max in Webeasy help PLEASE



## lagarto (Sep 4, 2009)

Can anyone please direct me to a place I can learn about FTP max? I have created a website using Webeasy 7, hosted it with Startlogic, but everytime I want to edit it, i have to pull up my saved webeasy website, change it, and get the Startlogic rep to erase my old website and download the new one for me (they are getting frustrated i think). I can connect through FTP max to startlogic, no problem, just don't know what to do/ how to do it from there. Top of FTP max shows (I guess) downloaded folders to Startlogic, one is the website name created with Webeasy, the other is public_html. Startlogic keeps saying I have to down load what i want to change into the public_folder...??? The screen below the uploaded folder shows the same things in it? i don't get it, i need a tutorial on what to do and Webeasy explains little to nothing when I contact them, Startlogic says i have to deal with Webeasy to learn how to do it. Any suggestions? 

I had an old website with Startlogic before that wasn't renewed or saved, then I could go into Startlogic's "site editor", it'd show pages, i could make changes and they would appear as such on the net. This uploading/downloading FTP stuff is killing me!! It was cheap and now i'm paying for it with time and frustration!! HELP!


----------



## ninja_girl (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not familiar with WebEasy nor Startlogic, but I'd recommend downloading a free FTP program. Personally I use Firefox plugin called 'FireFTP'. If I understand it correctly, Webeasy as a program includes also FTP manager? Maybe you could give us a screenshot of the ftp?

It sounds like the public_folder is where your html files go to be published on the web. I have no idea how webeasy saves your html files, so I can't be much of a help. 

Or maybe you could try and learn how to code websites yourself, it takes time but it's free.


----------



## lagarto (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll see if I can get a screenshot of it, so far my comnputer won't do it--seems like when i figure FTP max out, it will be overly sipmle, my server tells me I've figured out the hard part (connecting and building the website). i can even change some codes, I just don't understand the folder dissection.


----------



## ninja_girl (Nov 22, 2005)

What do you mean, your computer won't do a screenshot?

Anyway, if you could post it, then I'll be happy to figure it out with you.


----------



## lagarto (Sep 4, 2009)

I sent you a private message with my email, I have the screenshot and am ready for help---thank you!


----------

